
Why Renewables Can’t Save the Planet - vixen99
https://quillette.com/2019/02/27/why-renewables-cant-save-the-planet/
======
jaclaz
Well, at least finally someone noticed (and had the courage to write) that:

>We tend to think of solar panels as clean, but the truth is that there is no
plan anywhere to deal with solar panels at the end of their 20 to 25 year
lifespan.

And wait until someone will consider (car and home solar) batteries waste
after their lifecycle is over ...

~~~
jaclaz
Addition, previous realated discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13249628](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13249628)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13250258](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13250258)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13250584](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13250584)

